# Knee Brace for Shotokan



## Willard814 (Aug 12, 2011)

My knee pops and moves in and out of it's socket so I was wondering if someone can recommend a good knee brace? I'm due for arthroscopic knee surgery next year so until then I wanted to buy a decent knee brace for Shotokan training and working out. I was considering Mueller Hg80 Hinged knees brace: http://www.muellersportsmed.com/Hg80_Knee_Hinged.htm


----------



## Gemini (Aug 12, 2011)

Hands down, these are the best you can get. Based on the indications you've mentioned, I would suggest a Q brace over hinged for MA, but you can discuss it with them.

Bioskin


----------



## harlan (Aug 19, 2011)

@ Gemini: could you elaborate on the 'Q' brace? 

@ Willard: Diagnosed with OA, I received a knee brace today but don't know how useful it's going to be for karate. I wanted an 'Ossur unloader', but after my insurance gave me problems had to go with the recommendation of the prosthetics specialist. I am using a 'Breg Solus'. http://www.breg.com/knee-bracing/oa/solus.html

Since the brace isn't just for MA, it's to try to extend the life of the knee, a mesh brace was out of the question. So I had to choose structural support at the expense of mobility.




Gemini said:


> Hands down, these are the best you can get. Based on the indications you've mentioned, I would suggest a Q brace over hinged for MA, but you can discuss it with them.
> 
> Bioskin


----------



## Gemini (Aug 19, 2011)

harlan said:


> @ Gemini: could you elaborate on the 'Q' brace?


 Sure. The Q brace is a soft brace as opposed to a functional brace, meaning it doesn't provide hard support such as bone does. It's unique in that it has a "T" strap which can be placed 360 degrees around the patella acting as a stabilizer. You place the strap where you need it. It's advantage over a functional brace (besides being a fraction of the cost) is that you can work out with a partner and not worry about hurting them with steel supports. Because it's made of Lycra, it locks into place as you sweat as opposed to neoprene which gets looser. I used to be a distributor for them back in NY and I've gotten these for quit a few people over the years. 

Not sure if I answered your question or what else you might want to know, but if you need more detail, I can give you my cell.


----------

